# ALDI Product Recall VERY IMPORTANT



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I am not sure if anyone has bought one of these for use in the MH (or house) but ALDI have issued a recall as some are apparently dangerous....

Halogen Oven; sold on October 22nd 2015










https://www.aldi.co.uk/en/about-aldi/useful-information/product-notices/halogen-oven/

Please check if you have bought such a thing.....

Dave


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Dave "Halogen Oven" in the title would get a lot more attention?


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestion but due to the restrictions on here it cannot be changed - I chose that title as it was as found elsewhere by ALDI....

Hopefully the lack of response mean that most members have not got one - they cannot be that common (I hope)

Dave


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

I nearly bought one but decided my induction plate was enough. Thanks for the warning though.


----------

